# Whisper, Shetland stolen from Biggin Hill!



## mainpower (3 March 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/HELPFINDWHISPER/
Hopefully  the above link will work.
Grey/roan 25 yo Shetland Mare stolen from stable in Cudham/Biggin Hill area last Friday night. Someone, somewhere must know something!


----------



## Cecile (3 March 2017)

If someone can put Whisper's details on the below it may be helpful

http://shetland-pony.com/news/index.htm


----------



## jubum (4 March 2017)

Have added her to Shetland Pony news...
Link to stolen poster here https://1drv.ms/w/s!AkWpvavdf4yogxNmfnOGb5dBpu66


----------



## jubum (4 March 2017)

https://forums-secure.horseandhound.co.uk/album.php?albumid=7684

Hopefully link will show some photos of Whisper


----------



## TGM (4 March 2017)

I can't help but wonder why someone would steal a 25yo pony, especially one that obviously looks old as Whisper does?  I do remember a case a couple of years ago where an elderly donkey was stolen from Oxted (not far from Biggin Hill where Whisper was kept) and ended up in Cornwall.  Link to story here:

http://www.getsurrey.co.uk/news/surrey-news/stolen-oxted-donkey-found-300-9267011

I do wonder whether this might be a similar scenario and have an equally happy ending.


----------



## brighteyes (4 March 2017)

TGM said:



			Ican't help but wonder why someone would steal a 25yo pony ...

I do wonder whether this might be a similar scenario and have an equally happy ending.
		
Click to expand...


Me too. I'm concerned for her.


----------



## Alec Swan (4 March 2017)

Facebook sites and pages are full of supposedly stolen ponies,  some even closing stable doors behind them.  All so often,  they're found dead in a ditch or pond.  One here in East Anglia and by dint of real effort,  had total strangers forming search parties and for days they searched.  Eventually the pony was found,  dead in a ditch and not one hundred yards from it's home stable.  The best bit was that they'd previously lost another pony in exactly the same fashion.

As TGM rightly asks,  who in their right minds is going to steal an all but worthless pony which is 25?  I don't mean to be harsh and a missing and loved pony must be a dreadful,  but I do wish that people would think logically before they jump to generally the wrong conclusion.

We had a FB alert last week regarding the 'theft' of two miniature Shetlands from 3 miles away.  Apparently the gate had been lifted off it's hinges.  No it hadn't,  it was a rusty old sheep hurdle which,  I suspect,  because the ponies were standing on virtually nothing,  had been knocked over.  The very first post was that they'd been seen in the early morning with an accurate description of the location.  The following posts were all suggesting the execution (or worse fate) for those who'd 'stolen' them.  There was never a report back from the owner advising all those who'd contributed that they'd been found so for all that I know,  they may still be enjoying their freedom.

Alec.


----------



## jubum (4 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Facebook sites and pages are full of supposedly stolen ponies,  some even closing stable doors behind them.  All so often,  they're found dead in a ditch or pond.  One here in East Anglia and by dint of real effort,  had total strangers forming search parties and for days they searched.  Eventually the pony was found,  dead in a ditch and not one hundred yards from it's home stable.  The best bit was that they'd previously lost another pony in exactly the same fashion.

As TGM rightly asks,  who in their right minds is going to steal an all but worthless pony which is 25?  I don't mean to be harsh and a missing and loved pony must be a dreadful,  but I do wish that people would think logically before they jump to generally the wrong conclusion.

We had a FB alert last week regarding the 'theft' of two miniature Shetlands from 3 miles away.  Apparently the gate had been lifted off it's hinges.  No it hadn't,  it was a rusty old sheep hurdle which,  I suspect,  because the ponies were standing on virtually nothing,  had been knocked over.  The very first post was that they'd been seen in the early morning with an accurate description of the location.  The following posts were all suggesting the execution (or worse fate) for those who'd 'stolen' them.  There was never a report back from the owner advising all those who'd contributed that they'd been found so for all that I know,  they may still be enjoying their freedom.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I will be the first to agree with the above.....    there is always something.. a stolen pony is generally never a stolen pony... HOWEVER  I am the owner of Whisper, who HAS definitely been stolen....    My padlock was cut ( just two small pieces left on ground ) with remainder of padlock and heavy duty chain gone.......  Whisper was removed from her stable, whilst in her pink fleece weetherbeeta rug, half a haynet left and remainder of evening feed.......   door was shut after her...   Stable door open where I keep my hay....   4 other horses in their stables... one has knocked his water bucket over and pulled his haynet from the tiering by the morning...    he was quite upset....       I don't know why she was taken, but she is gone....    I'm just doing all I can ( well my daughter) and I to get her back... my ponies / horses are all quote old and on my own private yard... they are well cared for and we are there at least twice a day......      I wish I could say she had just escaped..... but sadly no....... and we want her home


----------



## Tyssandi (4 March 2017)

jubum said:



			I will be the first to agree with the above.....    there is always something.. a stolen pony is generally never a stolen pony... HOWEVER  I am the owner of Whisper, who HAS definitely been stolen....    My padlock was cut ( just two small pieces left on ground ) with remainder of padlock and heavy duty chain gone.......  Whisper was removed from her stable, whilst in her pink fleece weetherbeeta rug, half a haynet left and remainder of evening feed.......   door was shut after her...   Stable door open where I keep my hay....   4 other horses in their stables... one has knocked his water bucket over and pulled his haynet from the tiering by the morning...    he was quite upset....       I don't know why she was taken, but she is gone....    I'm just doing all I can ( well my daughter) and I to get her back... my ponies / horses are all quote old and on my own private yard... they are well cared for and we are there at least twice a day......      I wish I could say she had just escaped..... but sadly no....... and we want her home
		
Click to expand...

fingers crossed for her safe return


----------



## Clodagh (5 March 2017)

jubum said:



			I will be the first to agree with the above.....    there is always something.. a stolen pony is generally never a stolen pony... HOWEVER  I am the owner of Whisper, who HAS definitely been stolen....    My padlock was cut ( just two small pieces left on ground ) with remainder of padlock and heavy duty chain gone.......  Whisper was removed from her stable, whilst in her pink fleece weetherbeeta rug, half a haynet left and remainder of evening feed.......   door was shut after her...   Stable door open where I keep my hay....   4 other horses in their stables... one has knocked his water bucket over and pulled his haynet from the tiering by the morning...    he was quite upset....       I don't know why she was taken, but she is gone....    I'm just doing all I can ( well my daughter) and I to get her back... my ponies / horses are all quote old and on my own private yard... they are well cared for and we are there at least twice a day......      I wish I could say she had just escaped..... but sadly no....... and we want her home
		
Click to expand...

I hope you find her. It is very odd, anyones worst nightmare tbh.


----------



## Cecile (5 March 2017)

jubum said:



			Have added her to Shetland Pony news...
Link to stolen poster here https://1drv.ms/w/s!AkWpvavdf4yogxNmfnOGb5dBpu66

Click to expand...

I noticed it is now added to Shetland Pony News, hopefully someone may see or hear something
I truly don't want to get your hopes up but a few years ago there was a similar story on Shetland Pony News (It could be in archives)
The owner was approached for ransom money for the ponies return as a reward was being offered on posters in and around the area, it ended well

I don't do Face Book or other social media places but I did notice your message/details on Dragon Driving

I am really hoping Whisper will be located, I can't imagine what you and your daughter must be going through but you are doing everything possible


----------



## jubum (5 March 2017)

Cecile said:



			I noticed it is now added to Shetland Pony News, hopefully someone may see or hear something
I truly don't want to get your hopes up but a few years ago there was a similar story on Shetland Pony News (It could be in archives)
The owner was approached for ransom money for the ponies return as a reward was being offered on posters in and around the area, it ended well

I don't do Face Book or other social media places but I did notice your message/details on Dragon Driving

I am really hoping Whisper will be located, I can't imagine what you and your daughter must be going through but you are doing everything possible
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou .. that's really appreciated...


----------



## Pinkvboots (5 March 2017)

I really hope you find her you must be out of your mind with worry.


----------



## Fragglerock (5 March 2017)

I do know someone who had her horse stolen along with its friend many years ago before FB.  She got lots of publicity and I know the Daily Mail is hated by many but it was publicity in their newspaper that helped to find the horses many weeks after they were taken.  Maybe you could try them and other national newspapers to see if they would run the story.


----------



## Fragglerock (5 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			Facebook sites and pages are full of supposedly stolen ponies,  some even closing stable doors behind them.  All so often,  they're found dead in a ditch or pond.  One here in East Anglia and by dint of real effort,  had total strangers forming search parties and for days they searched.  Eventually the pony was found,  dead in a ditch and not one hundred yards from it's home stable.  The best bit was that they'd previously lost another pony in exactly the same fashion.

As TGM rightly asks,  who in their right minds is going to steal an all but worthless pony which is 25?  I don't mean to be harsh and a missing and loved pony must be a dreadful,  but I do wish that people would think logically before they jump to generally the wrong conclusion.
Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Those horses presumably didn't have bolt cutters and cut their chains off the field gate - maybe it's you who should think logically in this case.  This pony hasn't just escaped.


----------



## Cecile (6 March 2017)

Fragglerock said:



			I do know someone who had her horse stolen along with its friend many years ago before FB.  She got lots of publicity and I know the Daily Mail is hated by many but it was publicity in their newspaper that helped to find the horses many weeks after they were taken.  Maybe you could try them and other national newspapers to see if they would run the story.
		
Click to expand...

That's an excellent idea ^^^

Someone turned up at my place whose horse had been taken, thieves had led it through woods to a lay by and we all followed the tracks, the horse wouldn't load, the mess in the lay by was incredible, they had certainly put in a great deal of effort, then they just seemed to give up and let it go with headcollar, lead rope and rug and the lorry had driven off, the vet found the horse wandering the streets, why did they want that one as the woman had 4 others.
The entire area was out looking, every vet in the area was informed and it paid off


----------



## Cecile (7 March 2017)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/lives-hold-appeal-help-shetland-stolen-stable-614237


----------



## ester (7 March 2017)

Fragglerock said:



			Those horses presumably didn't have bolt cutters and cut their chains off the field gate - maybe it's you who should think logically in this case.  This pony hasn't just escaped.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of chains get cut for a multitude or reasons and horses get out though, sometimes just in cases of personal vendetta, it is very odd when a clearly elderly pony is apparently stolen - there are reasons so few true horse thefts actually occur, so it does make me wonder if someone wants to upset the owner for some reason.


----------



## ycbm (7 March 2017)

I was thinking along similar lines Ester.

Jubum, the pony looks as if she may be on a fairly strict diet, maybe for laminitis risk? Is it possible that some misguided idiot thinks she isn't being looked after properly and took her to 'save' her from your 'mistreatment'.  If so, she should be somewhere close to home and hopefully you will find her soon.


----------



## Zero00000 (8 March 2017)

Just seen on Facebook that Whisper has been found, a little underweight and depressed but home!


----------



## Alec Swan (8 March 2017)

Zero00000 said:



			Just seen on Facebook that Whisper has been found, a little underweight and depressed but home!
		
Click to expand...

That is excellent news.  The owners must be so relieved.

Alec.

As an edit;  all that I can find is a 'possible' sighting on the side of the M62 and from yesterday.  Are you sure that the pony has now been found?

And yet another edit!  It seems official,  she's now back home.


----------



## Leo Walker (8 March 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/HELPFINDWH...610873294233/1243772929044694/?type=3&theater


----------



## Zero00000 (8 March 2017)

Alec Swan said:



			That is excellent news.  The owners must be so relieved.

Alec.

As an edit;  all that I can find is a 'possible' sighting on the side of the M62 and from yesterday.  Are you sure that the pony has now been found?

And yet another edit!  It seems official,  she's now back home.
		
Click to expand...

I questioned myself for a moment then, although I did check and double check before I posted, you never know,
Such a huge relief, the old girl now home where she belongs.


----------



## Alec Swan (8 March 2017)

Leo Walker said:



https://www.facebook.com/HELPFINDWH...610873294233/1243772929044694/?type=3&theater

Click to expand...

Thanks for that Leo Walker.  It seems that she was found at Swanley which a quick google search shows as about 14 miles which is a long way for an aged pony to wander,  I'd have thought and unaided.

jubum (what ever sort of user name is that!  ),  there is no one more pleased for you than I am.  Right or wrong when we make assumptions,  and from what ever direction,  matters not one jot,  your pony is home,  and THAT'S what matters.

Alec.


----------



## Tiddlypom (8 March 2017)

It's great, isn't it! Well, it's great as in she's been found, but not great as in it sounds like she had indeed been stolen or abducted, rather than just wandering off.


----------



## ester (8 March 2017)

I'm not sure that's a massive mileage in 10/11 days? Glad she is home safe and well


----------



## Aperchristmastree (8 March 2017)

ester said:



			I'm not sure that's a massive mileage in 10/11 days? Glad she is home safe and well
		
Click to expand...

No but she would almost certainly have been spotted more than once if she had just been wandering. It's not often you see an unaccompanied Shetland wandering the wilderness. 

Great news though, she looks thin but that is to be expected. What a relief for all involved!


----------



## Clodagh (8 March 2017)

Zero00000 said:



			Just seen on Facebook that Whisper has been found, a little underweight and depressed but home!
		
Click to expand...

OMG that is brilliant news. So pleased.


----------



## Cecile (8 March 2017)

Wonderful news I am so delighted, I wonder if she was still wearing her Pink Stable Rug when found
That news has made my day!
Excellent........


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 March 2017)

I am so happy she has been found


----------



## Fragglerock (8 March 2017)

ester said:



			I'm not sure that's a massive mileage in 10/11 days? Glad she is home safe and well
		
Click to expand...

What good news, that's her and Mungo the spaniel in a couple of days.  

It's a very busy part of the world with some major roads to negotiate and though not a great mileage as the crow flies I can't see her getting there without being spotted along the way.  A detour would have taken her along the M25!


----------



## ester (8 March 2017)

I am aware of that I wasn't suggesting anything more than responding to those who said it was a long way for an old pony to travel.


----------



## Mariposa (8 March 2017)

Wonderful news!


----------



## mainpower (8 March 2017)

Whisper was found by the side of the road, minus her pink rug but wearing a collar round her neck.


----------



## brighteyes (11 March 2017)

The fact she is home, safe and relatively OK totally made my week.


----------



## jubum (13 March 2017)

Sorry forgot to update this in all the excitement on her return....

Whisper was definitely stolen, why ?  We really don't know and have puzzled over it for some time....     She was found in an area with lots of tethered horses / coloureds....  now I will say no more on that......  all we do know is that after a hellfull 10 days we have her back as someone saw her wandering at the side of a road, by fields.. with a leather belt / collar on her neck, tied with bale string.......  Jackie of Kent Horse Watch, who has been an absolute godsend , said we would find her within 20 miles.......  and there she was, about 10 miles away.  

Horse theft DOES happen, I really didn't think it did....  but we were victim to it.... 
 Whisper can be prone to laminitis, so summer time is managed with a muzzle..... she is always stabled overnight... don't think there would be cause for anyone to think she needed to be rescued....   

I am just so glad we got her back, she is now back to her old self, a cheeky Shetland, who we think the world of...............  

It seems the rest of the community rode those waves with us.....we simply cannot believe the amount of people who got behind us ......

Truly overwhelmed with it all.


----------



## Cecile (13 March 2017)

jubum said:



			Sorry forgot to update this in all the excitement on her return....

Whisper was definitely stolen, why ?  We really don't know and have puzzled over it for some time....     She was found in an area with lots of tethered horses / coloureds....  now I will say no more on that......  all we do know is that after a hellfull 10 days we have her back as someone saw her wandering at the side of a road, by fields.. with a leather belt / collar on her neck, tied with bale string.......  Jackie of Kent Horse Watch, who has been an absolute godsend , said we would find her within 20 miles.......  and there she was, about 10 miles away.  

Horse theft DOES happen, I really didn't think it did....  but we were victim to it.... 
 Whisper can be prone to laminitis, so summer time is managed with a muzzle..... she is always stabled overnight... don't think there would be cause for anyone to think she needed to be rescued....   

I am just so glad we got her back, she is now back to her old self, a cheeky Shetland, who we think the world of...............  

It seems the rest of the community rode those waves with us.....we simply cannot believe the amount of people who got behind us ......

Truly overwhelmed with it all.
		
Click to expand...

Unbelievably happy for you, even my husband was over the moon with Whispers return.

Yes I know theft does happen, the recent Redwings mag talks about Yogi who was suspected stolen from their Ada Cole site (Why just take Yogi is a mystery to them too) but thankfully later found and the recent case of a 2+ month foal was taken from a stable and the owner is desperately trying to locate/find it

Hugs to Whisper and well done to you, your daughter and all the people who got behind you and helped - enjoy your excitement, you deserve it!


----------

